
Show HN: Random Star Trek Generator - tvdvd
http://boldlybinge.space/
======
dalke
What's it supposed to do? Connect me to a randomly chosen ST episode on
Netflix? (I don't have a Netflix account so I'm stymied there.)

When I go to the page it always gives me the text, "For Those Who Boldly Go" /
"U.S.S. Ektorp". That doesn't appear to be a ST title, or randomly generate.
Even when I try again in privacy mode.

I'm quite confused.

~~~
tvdvd
Once you hit the accept button it should forward you to a random episode on
Netflix.

~~~
dalke
Ahh, so the text on the page (like U.S.S. Ektorp) is not a title and has
nothing to do with the randomly chosen episode. That's what threw me.

Well, that and my lack of a Netflix account.

Thanks for un-confusing me.

~~~
tvdvd
No prob

------
unsignedqword
Apparently out of sheer coincidence, it landed me on a Voyager episode that I
had just watched yesterday

~~~
tvdvd
Jackpot! The chance of that happening is 1/694.

------
dmitripopov
I thought it will generate a random StarTrek-esque story for me. What a
waste...

~~~
tvdvd
Here you go [http://www.rikeripsum.com/](http://www.rikeripsum.com/)

